# 2 New Arrivals Today



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bought these two on a bit of a whim on the bay

and they have arrived today.

First up is a SERVICES 21 Jewel Shock and Water

Resistant model with date. Rough idea on date for

this would be good if anyone knows.










Ticking away nicely at the moment, only problem is

not sure how to set the date or if it's broken.

Secondly is a LUCERNE which states on the dial

it has a UNBREAKABLE MAINSPRING.










Again ticking away nicely and keeping good time

so far. Only problem here is the hour hand doesn't

line up with the corresponding hour on the hour

if you know what I mean.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ALERT! :toot: ALERT! :toot:

Breaking News - forum member manages to buy Services Watch before Mach corners it! :lol:

Whilst I don't have Mach's knowledge on Services, the logo and typeface means it's one of the later ones :yes:

I've no doubt he'll pop alonmg with some more info soon!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

mel said:


> ALERT! :toot: ALERT! :toot:
> 
> Breaking News - forum member manages to buy Services Watch before Mach corners it! :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol, it wasn't listed in the bay ad as a Services

just a hand wind watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Ticking away nicely at the moment, only problem is
> 
> not sure how to set the date or if it's broken.


The services uses a fairly simple Bettlach movement (if it's the same as another I've seen in that style). There's no quick-change on the date. Advance the time a full 24 hours and if the date doesn't turn over, then it's busted.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a circa 1960s/70s `Marine`, & I agree it`s most likely got a Bettlach movement. Steve Burrage (who used to work for Services) may still have a NOS case for this watch :wink2:

Here`s my 1950s version which Steve renovated...


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

The Services is v nice - not sure about the other


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Ticking away nicely at the moment, only problem is
> ...


The date is working, as suggested I advanced it 24 hours

and it clicks over.

I have some tools oredered from the bay so when

they arrive will get the back off and get the

movement photographed.

One other thing, the crown on mine looks very

small compared to your's Mach. Where would I find

a replacement and are they easy enough for a

beginner to replace?

Ooh, just to add, the lume still works although

it's not super brite but still.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Raptor said:


> One other thing, the crown on mine looks very
> 
> small compared to your's Mach. Where would I find
> 
> ...


Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch Repairs has some old Services parts so it would be worth contacting him.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help and info Mach. :notworthy:


----------

